# lampro pelma borneo black



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

any1 ever hear off or keep lampro pelma borneo black tarantulas


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

If you mean the genus or family (not sure) Lampropelma then no, only after reading your post. 

Did a quick search though and WOW!! 

Lampropelma violaceopes - But phwaaaaaaaarrr!!! Do people produce these in the hobby!!










Here is the Borneo Black sp. form the same site - STUNNING!!!










I would also like to know if any are about!?


----------



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

im getting 1 in the next 2 weeks its a sling im getting tomas from asian arboreals breeds them they 1st came on the market in october or november off 2007 the 1st captive breeding happened in america in eitr january or february 2009


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Can you give me contact details please? Via PM if you like...

Thanks.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Both exist, see other post.
tbh, if I were going to buy a L. sp. Borneo Black, Thomas Frøik is the person I'd be buying off too.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

AsianArboreals - Asian Arboreals
[email protected]


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

It's a stunner!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Poxicator said:


> AsianArboreals - Asian Arboreals
> [email protected]



Cheers mate. I got all excited but they are to much for me right now. I would be gutted if I spent that on a T and got a male :lol2:. This means I would HAVE to buy a few, something I really cant afford. 

The P. ornata shed BTW. Secretive little thing it is.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

but if you got a male, you could loan him out to an experienced breeder with a female, and make megabucks on the slings


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

garlicpickle said:


> but if you got a male, you could loan him out to an experienced breeder with a female, and make megabucks on the slings


True. Bottom line though, im not doing well enough to spend that much on a T. Maybe in a few months though.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> Both exist, see other post.
> tbh, if I were going to buy a L. sp. Borneo Black, Thomas Frøik is the person I'd be buying off too.


agreed... though i would expand that to most asian arboreals


----------

